# New Logo Design



## Wretched (Jun 23, 2013)

Just thought I'd share some of my latest design work. I don't get asked to do it very often, but love it when I get the opportunity. The company wanted two different deco-style options: one for the main business and one for a concept car they'd created. Both will be blown right up for use on banners for a car show in July. Can't wait to see them huge!

This logo started as a vector I designed in Illustrator, then rendered in Photoshop using metal textures and drop shadows.






This logo is all Illustrator, so is still a vector and scalable.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 23, 2013)

pretty cool...

...you could do work for the fallout game series.


----------



## Wretched (Jun 23, 2013)

I DO love the gritty textures... the client wasn't so into the full grit, so I did another, less gritty version. I prefer this one, though.


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 24, 2013)

Both very nicely done! Classy deco for sure, and I'm pretty picky about that.


----------



## Wretched (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Daf57!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 24, 2013)

That art deco is quite nice, not my style but I like the cleanliness of the work in both examples.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 28, 2013)

Both look amazing!


----------



## JacksonandTravellerBass (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks awesome! Reminds me of Bioshock which makes me like it even more!


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 12, 2014)

That first one is tits! Love the color and feel..


----------

